# We're off to Germany



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Well it is getting near to our departure time at Dover for a seven week trip to Germany 8O , we sail 10am Sunday May 9th. We hope to overnight at Marine Parade Saturday, will arrive there some time pm..... does anybody know if the parking there is easy and safe? :wink: 
If you sees our Hymer with a MHF sticker on, pop in and say hello.

Keith.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi BBB. Yes parking at Marine Parade is easy and safe. I have used it about 4 times in the last 2 years now. Usually arrive there around 20.00, always find a space. The hotel on the parade was closed when we went over to Germany at Easter - shame as after a 120 mile drive I have always looked forward to a pint there. Looked terminally closed to me! Enjoy Germany - we only went for 5 days and was all a bit hectic - the Mosel area was packed.

Kevin


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Dover Marina front*

To minimise the traffic hassle on the motorways we always travel down in the evening prior to going for an early morning ferry and ALWAYS stop on the Marina Front. The same coming back with a late ferry from France we stay on the Marina to enable us to get a very early start (0400) to avoid the M25 before the morning rush. Police patrol the road and the parking charges only apply between 0800 to 1900 hrs. We go to Germany 2 to 3 times each year, to see grandkids, and have done so for the past 18 years....7 in a Mh...never a problem.

Our planned trip to Germany has been postponed for a couple of weeks but we will soon be there!!!!Hooray..   

Ron


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Keith,

Great to hear you are off to Germany and how much we envy you...we returned home last Monday after a three month trip to Germany/Austria/Italy/Germany. For the last two years Germany has been our main visit but this year we ventured into Austria and then being only 130 miles from Venice made the trip and returned to Germany via Lake Garda! Had a great experience and can only wish you a wonderful time....Cheaper fuel in Luxembourg Austria & Slovenia...but Germany, France and Belgium still better than UK (Carrefour in Calais 112EperL)
Oh yes and Marine Parade is a good stop-off point both outward and inward...but there are major improvement works in progress on the beach at the moment during weekdays, however as free parking is during the night hours (1800-0900) no worries. For further info please PM me.

Enjoy

Tony


----------

